# Show me your ink



## gradygirl (Jul 6, 2008)

OK, since everyone got in a tizzy about this in another thread (with all due respect ffemt8978, not trying to start anything), let's try it again.

For those of us who have ink, display it here. I'll go first.

Right wrist






Left hip





Right shoulder blade


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> OK, since everyone got in a tizzy about this in another thread (with all due respect ffemt8978, not trying to start anything), let's try it again.
> 
> For those of us who have ink, display it here. I'll go first.



As long as everyone remembers the rules and stays on topic, it won't be a problem.


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love to see good tattoos! I am inked, no pics of them yet. Let me give the females out there a tid-bit of advice, think long and hard before getting any tats on your stomach. What used to be a cool black panther now looks like road kill.
If any of you browse myspace the guy that did/does my ink is www.myspace.com/phoenixrisingtattoos. If his slide shows are working you can see some of his work.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 6, 2008)

Good LAWD!!!!

I didnt know Tcert was a woman and one with ink!!

Good googllie mooglie...remaining comments will have to go in PM.  

j/k


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 8, 2008)

:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

*I can only show a few older ones*

i don,t have the latest ones but here are some of mine before this year.


----------



## EMTAlex209 (Jul 9, 2008)

My family crest


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 9, 2008)

Tatoo thread?

/me patiently waits for someone to post Ice Cool man...


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 10, 2008)

I just realized how horrible the pic of the tat on my shoulder blade is. Here's a close up.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 10, 2008)

Tcert I like the head on the serpent.


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 1, not showing it though, what was meant to be a symbol of a doodle I used to draw in junior high and high school came out wrong, REALLY REALLY wrong.

but keep it up I love seeing ink


----------



## EMTAlex209 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tcert, nice tat on the shoulder. Like the tribal influence.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks! My work husband is getting that one on his left shoulder before he goes back to Iraq on his 3rd tour. He says it'll be his good luck! :blush:


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 13, 2008)

This one is called regret... lol





This is a Keltic Circle





This one is also called... regret. The tattooer says it reads "Brotherhood" in Chinese. When I was doing some work for an asian lady, I saw that she did Chinese calligraphy. I asked her what it says, she went on about how Japanese and Chinese calligraphy mixed in the whaever century and that the top part is in Chinese and the bottom part is in Japanese... she could only read the top part and told me that it says "Infinite". I have yet to find out what I have Infinite of... lmao (One character is out of frame)






I have some more.. but I just dont have any pictures of them.
I've been thinking of getting a EMS Caduceus... but I dont want another one called regret. So I'm gonna sit on it for a while longer.


----------



## stupie680 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very not a bit graphic for me.


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 16, 2008)

stupie680 said:


> Very not a bit graphic for me.



Anyone else frown when they read that.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 16, 2008)

EMTSteve said:


> Anyone else frown when they read that.



You could read that?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 17, 2008)

EMTSteve said:


> I've been thinking of getting a EMS Caduceus... but I don't want another one called regret. So I'm gonna sit on it for a while longer.


 i have one on the back of my neck just below the collar line.(not pictured above) i like it, especially since i like the spot and it is overall a good looking tattoo. i find that if you tattoo something like this on you however, you're more prone to staying in the medical field so you don't get a bunch of weird questions down the road in life like, "why'd you get the Caduceus? you're a CPA".B)


----------



## jordanfstop (Jul 19, 2008)

On my L A/C (inside means life.) 





On my R calf (bicycle chainring with heart.)


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> On my L A/C (inside means life.)



So... you really do get 'high'?
Cool tattoo.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2008)

Hence my username


----------



## A.Anaka (Jul 25, 2008)

Bleach fan eh? I will post my tat soon enough. I just couldn't help but post after such blatant Kuchiki reference


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2008)

Bleach fan? Senbonzakura literally means "1000 Cherry Blossoms"
Just cause its on some anime doesn't mean it came from it. :glare:


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 25, 2008)

I think that is stunning, absolutely stunning.


----------



## JessEMT983 (Aug 6, 2008)

Had to jump in on this oneB)

The flowers are on my lower back, the Star of Life is my most recent(got it after I got certified) and the Chinese symbol means "dream"


----------



## jamiga (Aug 6, 2008)

The Cherry blossom tattoo is amazing!! Beautiful... I love cherry blossoms.


----------



## emtjen15 (Aug 7, 2008)

*My Tat*

I have a breast Cancer Ribbon on my right leg just above my ankle.  I am planning on getting a nice star of life on my left leg in the same place.  

I got the breast cancer ribbon in memory of my mom who passed away when I was 16 after a 4 year battle.

Jen


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Aug 11, 2008)

a few of mine, but not all


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 12, 2008)

my left forearm


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't have a tat, but have been thinking about getting one when I am all done.  Though want to make it somewhat original, I like this one I found.  It has a EKG rhythm  of his wife on it.

http://www.strikethebox.com/tattoo/ems/2008_ems/02/Neely.htm


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a bunch but no pictures.  But wanted to say that the one of the cherry blossom tree is AWESOME.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2008)

And a star of life on my back at the left shoulder


----------



## ResTech (Aug 22, 2008)

The 3 stars are for each of my kids.... and MUSIC = LIFE!


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Not Finished...Shading And Hair Color...More To Come Soon*


----------



## writerwithquestions (Oct 7, 2008)

Has any every heard of someone with a "No Code" tattoo on their chest?


----------



## Jon (Oct 7, 2008)

writerwithquestions said:


> Has any every heard of someone with a "No Code" tattoo on their chest?


heard of it. But VERY limited, if any, actual legal weight.
We talked about it a LOT in this thread:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8026


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 7, 2008)

writerwithquestions said:


> Has any every heard of someone with a "No Code" tattoo on their chest?



It was "Do Not Resuscitate"  

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=50258


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 8, 2008)

have seen a guy with the "recipe" to cremate him on the upper arm. HaHa bake a 1800+ degrees


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 8, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> It was "Do Not Resuscitate"
> 
> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=50258



Don't you need a dr's signature to go with that???


----------



## Elliott (Oct 8, 2008)

ResTech said:


> The 3 stars are for each of my kids.... and MUSIC = LIFE!



Atreyu...


----------



## JELM99 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a half sleeve on my left arm.

All are metaphors for my love of my religion, and music.
(dove, record player, lighthouse, metronome, reeds, and a leaf)
I will try to get a picture.

also have a palehorse on my left shin, and text (villainy/ virtue) on the back of my calfs.

-I wear long sleeves a lot, I am am not ashamed because it stands for awesome stuff, but I do take the shock factor into consideration when it comes to southern baptist grandmothers.


----------



## medicp94dao (Oct 16, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Good LAWD!!!!
> 
> I didnt know Tcert was a woman and one with ink!!
> 
> ...



I second that.................. wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## EMT-P633 (Oct 17, 2008)

few pics of mine, have several more, but these are the better ones


----------



## PorterTwpMedic71 (Oct 18, 2008)

*a couple of my tats.*



right calf



right forearm


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 21, 2008)

Drats.  Don't have access to most of my tattoo pics here at work.  Just this one.  It's Uruz, the viking rune for strength.  Got it in January of 2008 to help me quit smoking.  It's working so far.  Everytime I want a cigarette I look at it and it gives me strength to resist the craving.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh!  Wait.  Found one!  Got one more on my stomach.  Can't find a pic of it now.


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the star of life on you shoulder blade TCERT1987.

I am thinking about getting just a star of life with a cardiac rythym kinda like yours. But mine would be smaller, won't have that black, and will be on my upper arm.

I just cannot decide if I really want something like that on me for life haha


----------



## EMTCop86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are mine, both on my right ankle.


----------



## eageeye86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's my two, one on each shoulder.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 13, 2009)

The star of life tat is pretty cool.. I like it.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 14, 2009)

No pics of the newest 1's but i have jap. writing on my L. ring finger, and an "Exotic" dancer down my entier rib cage


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 14, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hence my username



beautiful work. whose the tattoo artist?


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 14, 2009)

Star of Life inside my Celtic Knots (Triquetra)......Will be getting a traditional Star of Life(in September) once I finish putting the finally touches on drawing it myself...



oneluv79


----------



## kittaypie (Aug 15, 2009)

on my right hip:





on my left shoulder:





flowers/butterflies across my back:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> on my right hip:
> [on my left shoulder:
> [flowers/butterflies across my back:
> []



Is that all?  

At least all of them that you showed can be covered while at work.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice tatts but what a shame in about 15 years, all it will be is an ink blob... 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Nice tatts but what a shame in about 15 years, all it will be is an ink blob...
> 
> R/r 911



Or a laser scar from removal.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 16, 2009)

this is all i have just got it done after i took my nremt-b test...






same one my older brother got as his first one.. and same spot...


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

BigBoy said:


> this is all i have just got it done after i took my nremt-b test...
> 
> [
> same one my older brother got as his first one.. and same spot...



Yup and enough to keep you from getting hired many places as it could be seen to easily.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 16, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> on my right hip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

I'm sorry, what were we all talking about?


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Or a laser scar from removal.


 
Or if the first pregancy doesn't get them, the second one will.

Or the first roll of fat.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Or if the first pregancy doesn't get them, the second one will.
> 
> Or the first roll of fat.



Thats just gross, don't think anything we deal with in EMS sounds that bad.


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Or if the first pregancy doesn't get them, the second one will.
> 
> Or the first roll of fat.



Thats just plain mean......:glare:



oneluv79:sad:


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Or if the first pregancy doesn't get them, the second one will.
> 
> Or the first roll of fat.




Too funny! Thanks for putting a smile on my face today! 

Reminds me of the SNL skit they did a couple of years ago about the tattoo removal cream.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 16, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> Thats just plain mean......:glare:


 
No, just reality. If you work in health care long enough you get to see way too much of the naked truth.


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> No, just reality. If you work in health care long enough you get to see way too much of the naked truth.




I've worked in health care for several years now, please don't remaind me of the old-wrinkled-"nakeness" I see daily....lol.....I fear it:sad:


oneluv79:sad:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2009)

Why? Old is beautiful, and I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Why? Old is beautiful, and I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Why? Old is beautiful, and I'm not being sarcastic.


 
And now that I'm on the shady side of 50, I'm enjoying getting older every day, 'cause it sure beats the alternative...


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 7, 2009)

*tats*

The triquetra (Celtic symbol) surrounded by thorns on my boyfriend's shoulder.


The star of life with blue flames is one I'm hoping to get at the end of this month...obviously not on a lighter though lol. I want it on my tricep on my left arm or on my right shoulder blade on my back.


The stars and tribal are obviously on my stomach. Got it awhile back.


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 7, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hence my username




BTW, that is absolutely gorgeous. Cherry blossoms are beautful, especially Japanese Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not inked yet, but I may be getting my first tat this coming weekend.

Possibly getting a Star of Life or Staff of Asclepius with "Ut ceteri vivant" (so others may live) written either above or below it.

Other ideas I have are "morior invictus" (death before defeat) or "condemnant quod non intellegunt" (They condemn what they do not understand).

I'm sure it's been asked dozens of times, but do EMS companies often frown upon tattoos on the anterior portion of forearms? I know you can buy sleeves to cover them up, but I'm just curious about the general tolerance.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 7, 2009)

nomofica said:


> I'm not inked yet, but I may be getting my first tat this coming weekend.
> 
> Possibly getting a Star of Life or Staff of Asclepius with "Ut ceteri vivant" (so others may live) written either above or below it.
> 
> ...




Why not read all of this thread and the other recent ones, they go into an extensive discussion about visible tats.................

Yea, it is generally frowned upon and many view it as unprofessional. The way I see it, if you were to walk in my door for an interview and I saw "death before defeat" on a visible tatoo, you would leave without employment. Next candidate please.............

They are artistic, some even beautiful, but the need to be covered when you are at work.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 7, 2009)

RescueYou said:


> The triquetra (Celtic symbol) surrounded by thorns on my boyfriend's shoulder.
> 
> 
> The star of life with blue flames is one I'm hoping to get at the end of this month...obviously not on a lighter though lol. I want it on my tricep on my left arm or on my right shoulder blade on my back.
> ...



I love how the triquetra was done. Its extremely impressive work. The shading in the flames is amazing.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 7, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Why not read all of this thread and the other recent ones, they go into an extensive discussion about visible tats.................
> 
> Yea, it is generally frowned upon and many view it as unprofessional. The way I see it, if you were to walk in my door for an interview and I saw "death before defeat" on a visible tatoo, you would leave without employment. Next candidate please.............
> 
> They are artistic, some even beautiful, but the need to be covered when you are at work.



I'm asking about that general area for a tattoo placement, though. I've noticed there's some areas that are more acceptable than others.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 7, 2009)

nomofica said:


> I'm asking about that general area for a tattoo placement, though. I've noticed there's some areas that are more acceptable than others.


Areas that are acceptable = areas that are covered by your uniform/normal daily wear clothes.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 7, 2009)

Some seem to be a little short sighted for the future.  It seems few have considered that they might want to move up in their agency be it an ambulance service or FD.  Or, some might want to get more education and work in another area of healthcare.  Some might even want to be an equipment or pharmaceutical rep.  Even to become a field supervisor or training officer, the tattoos may hold you back if visible.  

If you plan on staying an EMT with the one company that allows your visible tattoos, then great.  You have your future...until another company with professional standards takes over.    Tattoo removal is now a big business since the job market has gotten very competitive.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 7, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Some seem to be a little short sighted for the future.  It seems few have considered that they might want to move up in their agency be it an ambulance service or FD.  Or, some might want to get more education and work in another area of healthcare.  Some might even want to be an equipment or pharmaceutical rep.  Even to become a field supervisor or training officer, the tattoos may hold you back if visible.
> 
> If you plan on staying an EMT with the one company that allows your visible tattoos, then great.  You have your future...until another company with professional standards takes over.    Tattoo removal is now a big business since the job market has gotten very competitive.



I don't think its necessarily short sighted. Some may just not care. My tattoos are extremely personal symbolisms. I'm passionate about tattooing and could get lost for hours looking through books of work. I have a lot more scheduled. But when I started mine, I was in a field where it wasn't such a big deal. Now that I'm in a field where it can be a problem (depending on your area/agency) I've put several things on hold. Mainly, my sleeve. 
But IMHO, I don't believe in another 20 years or so tattoos will be as big of an issue as they are now. Obviously anything visible that is offensive may be a concern, and a valid one but tattoos that are tasteful and completely inoffensive should not discount the person wearing them. They are becoming more mainstream. I can only hope that some day soon, candidates will be accepted for their skills and intelligence, not their ink.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 7, 2009)

bunkie said:


> But IMHO, I don't believe in another 20 years or so tattoos will be as big of an issue as they are now. Obviously anything visible that is offensive may be a concern, and a valid one but tattoos that are tasteful and completely inoffensive should not discount the person wearing them. They are becoming more mainstream. I can only hope that some day soon, candidates will be accepted for their skills and intelligence, not their ink.


 
You may be too young to realize that your words have been spoken by many, many others before you about tattoos, clothes, hair length and body piercings. Yet, the clean professional look has prevailed throughout the years for businesses and healthcare professionals. 

You also must remember that what you consider art and in good taste may not be the liking of others. This is the reason why businesses and healthcare professionals have chosen a more neutral and internationally accepted look for public appeal to a wider audience. It is also noted that the hospital scrubs some wear in this country's clinics and healthcare systems are looked down upon as unprofesssional. So the Americans probably have the more lax dress code and still some have a problem adhering to it.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 7, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> You may be too young to realize that your words have been spoken by many, many others before you about tattoos, clothes, hair length and body piercings. Yet, the clean professional look has prevailed throughout the years for businesses and healthcare professionals.
> 
> You also must remember that what you consider art and in good taste may not be the liking of others. This is the reason why businesses and healthcare professionals have chosen a more neutral and internationally accepted look for public appeal to a wider audience. It is also noted that the hospital scrubs some wear in this country's clinics and healthcare systems are looked down upon as unprofesssional. So the Americans probably have the more lax dress code and still some have a problem adhering to it.



*snort* I doubt that a dragonfly is going to serious offend someone while I'm busy saving their life. And very fortunate that I live in a liberal and open minded part of the US.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 7, 2009)

i have tattoos and some are visible with a short sleeve t-shirt on.... i am about to get a japanese half sleeve that ends right above my elbow... this is as low as i will go on my arm for the sole purpose of getting hired on EMS when i get out of the navy... what i would really want is a japanese 3/4 sleeve but i wont do it because i KNOW it will be frowned upon in the EMS service. yeah it might not be fair that they wont hire you because you have visible ink but i do understand where they are coming from... its not about the people that hire you its about your PTs and their view of you... if you dont look presentable to your PTs than you wont get hired...


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 7, 2009)

bunkie said:


> *snort* I doubt that a dragonfly is going to serious offend someone while I'm busy saving their life. And very fortunate that I live in a liberal and open minded part of the US.


 
What percentage of your patients will be dead or almost dead?  You may find that 90% of your patients will be alert and aware of their healthcare providers.  They may not know your name or title but they will remember something that stands out about you like dragonflies on your body.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 7, 2009)

This was something I had to realize when I moved into EMS.  A week before I entered school for basic (in 2006) I had: a labret (lower lip dead center, above chin), two eyebrow, and 'guaged' ears.  It was fine up to that point, I worked in IT and in the consulting firm I worked for I worked backend and never saw customers.  My work attire was whatever I threw on that day.

Once I got into EMS I removed all my piercings and my ears have gone back to a normal size, I still have the small pinpoint holes that anyone with a piercing has.  I still want to get a couple tattoos but placement is an issue as well I debate if I want something on my body forever (way too many 'regret' tattoos).  

However all the work in this thread is pretty nice.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 18, 2009)

I have two myself, a dragon on the left arm and chinese symbol for the dragon on the right(i even checked with the local China buffet owner to make sure thats what it meant) While I agree that you should be judged on your talent and not your appearence, I also understand that that is not necessarily the case and whenever people ask, i always reccommend that it be somewhere that can be easily covered. 

My next one will be after I pass class and recieve my EMT, the dragon symbol will be encircled by a Star on fire.


----------



## resq330 (Oct 22, 2009)

My most recent on my right shoulder blade


----------



## Shamrock (Nov 26, 2009)

- edit - handicapped with computers


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 2 tattoo's that are easily covered. One decent sized one in between my shoulders, and one on my lower back. I'm sure I wont get anymore, but I would never get a tattoo that I couldnt cover up with normal attire.
I'm sure one day in the future tattoo's will become the norm. and that most will have. Or it could fade an be a bad FAD....


----------



## resq330 (Nov 30, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> I have 2 tattoo's that are easily covered. One decent sized one in between my shoulders, and one on my lower back. I'm sure I wont get anymore, but I would never get a tattoo that I couldnt cover up with normal attire.
> I'm sure one day in the future tattoo's will become the norm. and that most will have. Or it could fade an be a bad FAD....




I've got 3 and all 3 can be covered up.  I'm not ready to stop yet though.  Very nice umm....tattoo's


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Nov 30, 2009)

resq330 said:


> I've got 3 and all 3 can be covered up.  I'm not ready to stop yet though.  Very nice umm....tattoo's



Thank you! I enjoy tattoos. The pain just gets to me!!! LOL. It was 5yrs between the two of them cause the first one i got (lower back) I had gotten needle shock, and was sick for awhile! It was horrible, so I decided to go get my second tattoo when I was having a road bump in my life an wanted a change. 
Do you have any pictures of yours?


----------



## resq330 (Nov 30, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Thank you! I enjoy tattoos. The pain just gets to me!!! LOL. It was 5yrs between the two of them cause the first one i got (lower back) I had gotten needle shock, and was sick for awhile! It was horrible, so I decided to go get my second tattoo when I was having a road bump in my life an wanted a change.
> Do you have any pictures of yours?




My latest one is the star of life posted a few threads above.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Nov 30, 2009)

resq330 said:


> My latest one is the star of life posted a few threads above.



Wow, thats nice! I would really like to get an EMS tattoo, maybe on my hip, but that will be a while down the road if I chose to. LOL Takes me awhile to forget the pain.


----------



## resq330 (Nov 30, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Wow, thats nice! I would really like to get an EMS tattoo, maybe on my hip, but that will be a while down the road if I chose to. LOL Takes me awhile to forget the pain.




Yeah, I've been in EMS for over 13 years now and I'm a Life Member in my squad so I figured I owed it to myself.  Pain is only temporary


----------



## bunkie (Dec 12, 2009)

My newest tattoo. I need to go back and have the detailing done, this one took 5 hours, by the time he finished it was too far gone to do the rest.


----------



## Pyromedic (Dec 13, 2009)

I have one on my left shoulder blade i want a star of life eventually and a couple more.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 13, 2009)

Pyromedic said:


> I have one on my left shoulder blade i want a star of life eventually and a couple more.



This thread has a lot of great ideas.


----------



## Two-Speed (Dec 13, 2009)

gradygirl said:


> I just realized how horrible the pic of the tat on my shoulder blade is. Here's a close up.



Kinda looks like my District's EMS logo except  with epic graphics.


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## DawnParr (Dec 17, 2009)

I have three.  All are easily covered   The first one is on my right shoulder and the other two are obviously on my big toes.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

DawnParr said:


> I have three.  All are easily covered   The first one is on my right shoulder and the other two are obviously on my big toes.



I'm surprised the ink stuck there on that part of your foot. Did you ever have to touch it up? I had to go over both my feet tats twice, but they are lower.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 6, 2010)

*Bumping in the interest of simplicity...*






Points to anyone who understands the meaning of it


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 6, 2010)

Grrr.. it didnt post!!


----------



## zmedic (Apr 6, 2010)

Means someone is about to get eaten. Don't mess with those eagles.


----------



## Radioactive (Apr 7, 2010)

> This one is also called... regret. The tattooer says it reads "Brotherhood" in Chinese. When I was doing some work for an asian lady, I saw that she did Chinese calligraphy. I asked her what it says, she went on about how Japanese and Chinese calligraphy mixed in the whaever century and that the top part is in Chinese and the bottom part is in Japanese... she could only read the top part and told me that it says "Infinite". I have yet to find out what I have Infinite of... lmao (One character is out of frame)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I did a bit of looking throuhg old Japanese textbooks for ya, for the sake of curiosity.  The two symbols at the bottom of the tat are Su and Ru, for the most basic japanese written language of Hiragana.  Independently they don't mean anything, but 'suru' is a word that makes the word used with it into a verb.  So I suppose in this cross-language context, it would translate directly into "to be infinite," but if I were to actually translate it I would go with something like "to live forever."

I wouldn't feel too bad, you should see the regret my wife has :wacko:.


----------



## TraprMike (Apr 9, 2010)

*good ink here*

been looking hard at nice tats.. lots of ideas.. and i don't care what they look like in 25 years.. i'll be 75 by then, and who gives a :excl:

like the star of life/flag thingy.. maybe some red flames to encircle it


----------



## rjw225 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've had this for a few years now and I LOVE LOVE it.

Now that I'm in EMS, I'm a little nervous that people will interpret my Superman as an indicator that I'll be _one of those_ EMTs; that's not the case at all.

I plan on getting a matching Batman on my right calf.  I'm a DC guy from way back.  Superman & Batman are my personal version of yin & yang.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (May 9, 2010)

On the back of my neck showing just the very top in a T-shirt and fully covered by a collared uniform shirt B)


----------



## Trayos (May 9, 2010)

My grandfather had a tattoo of a butterfly and a dragon done while in the navy. He's never really said why, though its fun to confuse people with


----------



## clibb (May 9, 2010)




----------



## SMcMullen (May 9, 2010)

I have 3.  A HUGE one on my back, one on my calf and one on my wrist.  I just started getting my back and calf tattoo removed.  It hurts like HELL!  But I cannot wait to remove them


----------



## TransportJockey (May 9, 2010)

SMcMullen said:


> I have 3.  A HUGE one on my back, one on my calf and one on my wrist.  I just started getting my back and calf tattoo removed.  It hurts like HELL!  But I cannot wait to remove them



drunken decisions?


----------



## medicRob (May 10, 2010)

Rockabilly university 3 minutes after getting it.






Dita Von Teese






5-Methoxy-Dimethyl-Tryptamine






Chicago Suicide Stripes (Not Military)






"L'ange Extermina", aka "The Exterminating Angel" (No I do not think I am the angel of death, nor the consoler of the elderly pillow in hand ready to initiate PT). It is based on a 15th century writing and a verse from the Bhagavat-Gita, "Now I am become death, destroyer of worlds...".






Shotgun cross, in memory of a friend of mine who died that loved guns. I got
this on his birthday.


----------



## SMcMullen (May 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> drunken decisions?



Hahaha!  No I liked them at the time, BUT I am over it.


----------



## nomofica (May 11, 2010)

"Morior Invictus"

Means "death before defeat", which is something I tend to live by. I also don't like to lose.

My next tattoo will be "Acta non Verba" across the bottom of my clavicles, which means "actions, not words". My reason to get it is a bit negative (I have very bad experiences with people and keeping their word; besides, actions always speak louder than words ever will), but it holds a strong meaning.


----------



## gicts (Jan 3, 2011)

big bump- 
I'm looking to have a cross tattoo on my thigh covered up and found this thread to stir my imagination. By bumping I'm hoping I can stir up a few more ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 3, 2011)

No ink yet, but planning the first tatt.  I keep asking around and either they're filthy and cheap establishments or 300+.  The latest place reworked the design I had in my head and I fell in love with it, but they want 4-500 dollars.  Eeek!


----------



## medic156 (Jan 16, 2011)

this is on my left leg


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2011)

Kinda a bunk picture. Ill get a better one up once its fully healed


----------



## kevinjgray88 (Jan 26, 2011)

A memorial to all my battles that died overseas


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2011)

forgot to post this one in here:


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 28, 2011)

Ill get mine up soon.. Have to take another pic, cause i just realized the one i put on facebook is kinda bad.. Hmm way to make an impression on someone if they think you have a shi**y tattoo


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## EMTKhrys (Feb 7, 2011)

Yay! Tats! I have 10 now, but no great pics yet. Maybe later....Oh, and im also new to EMTLife so i guess i'm a probie, huh?  I just got my EMT-B!


----------



## RapelSyrup (Feb 13, 2011)

Got this after my trip to Afghanistan.


----------



## kai.kasin (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Anjel (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine


----------



## pa132399 (Jun 25, 2011)

mine is my picture on here.

its the pa emt patch minus  pa dept of health across the bottom and the star is shifted down with room left for my nine orange letters in pa also the normal sinus armband.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2011)

My 5th one... first one that is not covered by a watch or my uniform when wearing short sleeves... but I'll deal with wearing long sleeves due to why I got this and what it means to me.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks great, Jockey. Sorry you had to get it, but a great symbol for remembrance


----------



## jediwill (Jun 26, 2011)

*Celtic Cross/Knot Tats*

I haven't got a tat yet...I just passed NREMT and I've been wanting one for a while...looking for a star of life celtic cross/knot combination...can anybody suggest some good examples to go by?


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Jun 26, 2011)

here's a couple of my most recent pieces, most of them in progress:

few different angles of this one, its based off a japanese master painting called "the great wave off kanagawa", with the sea monster added to put my own twist on it:















this one is the beginning of a full sleeve based on an ocean/beach theme:


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 26, 2011)

My body is a temple, ain't no way it's gonna get covered with graffiti.


----------



## kybackcountry (Oct 4, 2011)

My latest...After the laughter, then come the tears...


----------



## hoss42141 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ink on both forearms and upper arms. No pics, but I will get some soon.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2011)

bunkie said:


> My newest tattoo. I need to go back and have the detailing done, this one took 5 hours, by the time he finished it was too far gone to do the rest.



o.o I love this one


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 15, 2011)

*My tattoo's*

Left wrist






Right wrist






Back of my neck






** my newest one on my left calf **


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 17, 2011)

NeverSatisfied: I like your star of life--really good color, and the brick is original. What does the lettering at the top say? Are you planning to put Medic (or something else) on the other side eventually?


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you Seaglass!! Cool name! I am guessing you are on the coast...lol I grew up on the Oregon coast

The writing says  "Le go maire daoine eile" which is gaelic for "so that others may live"

and yes the right side is blank so that with the hope that I pass Paramedic school that I found out last week I was accepted to that starts in Feb.  that I can add Medic and the date


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll have to post my pics later, when I'm not @ work and i have my phone!
I have a dragon, a fairy, 3 stars on my L foot (not all the same), a spiral goddess, Capricorn, and kanji-Year of the Dog.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 18, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> Thank you Seaglass!! Cool name! I am guessing you are on the coast...lol I grew up on the Oregon coast
> 
> The writing says  "Le go maire daoine eile" which is gaelic for "so that others may live"
> 
> and yes the right side is blank so that with the hope that I pass Paramedic school that I found out last week I was accepted to that starts in Feb.  that I can add Medic and the date



Not anymore, but it was a hobby around the time I started needing screennames. Would be nice to live by an ocean again someday. Thanks for the compliment. 

Good luck in medic school!


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 19, 2011)

I currently have 7,
Left wrist, right wrist, right chest, left shoulder blade, right shoulder blade, right side and right hip. 

will post pics soon


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 20, 2011)

emtchick171 said:


> I currently have 7,
> Left wrist, right wrist, right chest, left shoulder blade, right shoulder blade, right side and right hip.
> 
> will post pics soon



Cool!! Lets see em'


----------



## Jay77 (Apr 23, 2012)

Chest



Back


Left Oblique


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 28, 2012)

First tattoo. It is in UV ink so it should be pretty much invisible once it heals.







It will glow better once it heals


----------



## CANDawg (Apr 28, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> First tattoo. It is in UV ink so it should be pretty much invisible once it heals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## Imacho (Apr 29, 2012)

At Jay77,  A7X is sick. I saw them live at the Nokia theater in LA. Best concert ever!


----------



## Jay77 (Apr 29, 2012)

Imacho said:


> At Jay77,  A7X is sick. I saw them live at the Nokia theater in LA. Best concert ever!



Thanks man. That tats about 7 years old. I've been fortunate enough to see them 4 times now. They put on a wild show.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 29, 2012)

ya I would like to see them again on their next tour. But with my schedule, its hard to get any time off.  I do have a band logo myself.  Its the HIM heart-a-gram. Kinda similar to Bam Margera's.


----------



## atheist healer (May 3, 2012)

Wicked cool posts in here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2012)

Jay77 said:


> Thanks man. That tats about 7 years old. I've been fortunate enough to see them 4 times now. They put on a wild show.



Seen them twice. 

Both were two of the better shows I have ever been to.


----------



## Jay77 (May 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Seen them twice.
> 
> Both were two of the better shows I have ever been to.



Did you manage to see them before The Rev died? He was an irreplaceable part of the band...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2012)

Jay77 said:


> Did you manage to see them before The Rev died? He was an irreplaceable part of the band...



Both times.

RIP


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2012)

New one. Headed back in a couple weeks to get more line work done and the inside of the half sleeve. Lots and lots and lots of color to come!!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> First tattoo. It is in UV ink so it should be pretty much invisible once it heals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this!!!!!


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> New one. Headed back in a couple weeks to get more line work done and the inside of the half sleeve. Lots and lots and lots of color to come!!



Very cool. I would love to get a whole sleeve but don't think its for me with my career plans. 

I have a few more l want to get. The quote in my sig across my ribs on one side and then a caduceus on the other side. But I need money to buy textbooks and worthless stuff like that lol Oh and probably lose a few pounds first.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Very cool. I would love to get a whole sleeve but don't think its for me with my career plans.
> 
> I have a few more l want to get. The quote in my sig across my ribs on one side and then a caduceus on the other side. But I need money to buy textbooks and worthless stuff like that lol Oh and probably lose a few pounds first.



I'll probably google that at some point. All i can pick out is remember to live, which is the last bit.

I'm getting mine in a few days hopefully, its a latin quote excerpt from the bible burial ritual.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 18, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I'll probably google that at some point. All i can pick out is remember to live, which is the last bit.
> 
> I'm getting mine in a few days hopefully, its a latin quote excerpt from the bible burial ritual.



It means "death is certain, it's hour is uncertain, remember to live" so kind of a reminder that death is certain, you cant always stop it and you never know when you are going die so enjoy life.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 19, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It means "death is certain, it's hour is uncertain, remember to live" so kind of a reminder that death is certain, you cant always stop it and you never know when you are going die so enjoy life.



Interesting. Mine is "Nam etsi ambulavero in medio umbræ mortis,
 non timebo mala, quoniam tu mecum es." which is the valley of the shadow of death quote. Kind of a parallel to yours I guess, it stands as a reminder that eventually we all perish. 

Also thinking about getting "This too shall pass" on my arm.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 21, 2012)

I know its a double post, but whatever.

I'm a little nervous right now, my tattoo is going on tommorow at 4 PM. I can't wait but at the same time...well i'm nervous! First tattoo, and its going on my ribs. Go figure!


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 24, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I know its a double post, but whatever.
> 
> I'm a little nervous right now, my tattoo is going on tommorow at 4 PM. I can't wait but at the same time...well i'm nervous! First tattoo, and its going on my ribs. Go figure!



How'd it come out?


----------



## shiroun (Jul 24, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> How'd it come out?



I attached it to this post. It came out really good in my opinion. The pain was absolutely unbearable at first, but then it slowly numbed out. About 20 minutes in he said I was limp, almost like I was asleep. Took two hours to finish up, and by the time he was finishing the shading I was complaining about serious soreness. It was hurting when he touched it. 

Overall, I'd say its a 9/10. Cost me an arm and a leg though x.x


----------



## Rsxtacee (Jul 25, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I attached it to this post. It came out really good in my opinion. The pain was absolutely unbearable at first, but then it slowly numbed out. About 20 minutes in he said I was limp, almost like I was asleep. Took two hours to finish up, and by the time he was finishing the shading I was complaining about serious soreness. It was hurting when he touched it.
> 
> Overall, I'd say its a 9/10. Cost me an arm and a leg though x.x



Looks good! They are addicting so be careful! Can't wait to get my next one when I graduate.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh Wow!!  That looks awesome!!!  :beerchug:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 25, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I attached it to this post. It came out really good in my opinion. The pain was absolutely unbearable at first, but then it slowly numbed out. About 20 minutes in he said I was limp, almost like I was asleep. Took two hours to finish up, and by the time he was finishing the shading I was complaining about serious soreness. It was hurting when he touched it.
> 
> Overall, I'd say its a 9/10. Cost me an arm and a leg though x.x



Looks awesome man, I like it!


----------



## shiroun (Jul 25, 2012)

Rsxtacee said:


> Looks good! They are addicting so be careful! Can't wait to get my next one when I graduate.



I'm big on only getting stuff with meaning. Sitting through this was hell, when I tried to sleep last night I actually felt vibrations in my chest, it was odd.

And thanks guys. My morning was kinda iffy, but you cheered it up.

It's slowly looking better. I'll post a photo when its healed, that one really isn't doing it justice.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 25, 2012)

take good care of it, use the lotion and all that jazz they told ya because the first couple days/weeks of care can help it look sharp for a while. It looks a great.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 25, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> take good care of it, use the lotion and all that jazz they told ya because the first couple days/weeks of care can help it look sharp for a while. It looks a great.



They didnt tell me much, they had a card that i lost on it though. I've been keeping it moisturized, but its been spewing out little black particles a LOT. It's making me very anxious :\


----------



## Anjel (Jul 25, 2012)

shiroun said:


> They didnt tell me much, they had a card that i lost on it though. I've been keeping it moisturized, but its been spewing out little black particles a LOT. It's making me very anxious :\



Mine ruined my sheets from the blackness.

They told me to wash it with clear antibacterial soap. And not to cover it. 

I was in so much pain afterwards though. I would throw up any time someone would touch it ( it was on my back).


----------



## shiroun (Jul 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Mine ruined my sheets from the blackness.
> 
> They told me to wash it with clear antibacterial soap. And not to cover it.
> 
> I was in so much pain afterwards though. I would throw up any time someone would touch it ( it was on my back).



Thats how I was yesterday. Put a KED on someone and another person brushed up against it. I freaked from the pain, and after the person was secured and out of the car I went and cleaned up. It was hell.

Just wanted to be sure my tattoo wasnt like messed up or something. First one I've had, makes you anxious.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Thats how I was yesterday. Put a KED on someone and another person brushed up against it. I freaked from the pain, and after the person was secured and out of the car I went and cleaned up. It was hell.
> 
> Just wanted to be sure my tattoo wasnt like messed up or something. First one I've had, makes you anxious.



Yea I totally understand. But its normal. Its the ink your skin couldn't absorb. 

My pain went away after a couple days. It was strange. I usually have a high pain tolerance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2012)

You two are pansies  They don't hurt that bad. 

shiroun, like Anjel said, unscented antibacterial soap then most artists will say moisturize twice a day with unscented moisturizer such as A&D or Aquaphor. It's the same thing as a wound, it does need to breath and dry out a bit, don't smother it with moisturizer constantly.

I've never had a tattoo bleed ink to the point of ruining sheets but they do sluff the ink colored scabs, that's normal.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You two are pansies  They don't hurt that bad.
> 
> shiroun, like Anjel said, unscented antibacterial soap then most artists will say moisturize twice a day with unscented moisturizer such as A&D or Aquaphor. It's the same thing as a wound, it does need to breath and dry out a bit, don't smother it with moisturizer constantly.
> 
> I've never had a tattoo bleed ink to the point of ruining sheets but they do sluff the ink colored scabs, that's normal.



Rib tattoos and pansies dont work well together . Getting it hurt like nuts, but you're right, having it, it was more about the shock and "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: someone rubbed into it", then real pain. 

Then again this is the only one i've got, so I'm not sure if bigger ones hurt more.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You two are pansies  They don't hurt that bad.
> 
> shiroun, like Anjel said, unscented antibacterial soap then most artists will say moisturize twice a day with unscented moisturizer such as A&D or Aquaphor. It's the same thing as a wound, it does need to breath and dry out a bit, don't smother it with moisturizer constantly.
> 
> I've never had a tattoo bleed ink to the point of ruining sheets but they do sluff the ink colored scabs, that's normal.



Hush. I did good during lol it took three hours on my spine. I just went into stock afterwards lol

It was all black ink, so that's what went on my sheets.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 26, 2012)

When i had my initial outline done on my back it was 8 hours straight of black heavy outline.  Spine i thought tickled at the very worst.  What actually hurt was the love handles and rib areas.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 26, 2012)

Corky said:


> When i had my initial outline done on my back it was 8 hours straight of black heavy outline.  Spine i thought tickled at the very worst.  What actually hurt was the love handles and rib areas.



Not sure if I want anything on my back. Toying with getting more of the same style I have on my ribs on my arm and chest though. Gonna wait a year or two before I do that though.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2012)

Corky said:


> When i had my initial outline done on my back it was 8 hours straight of black heavy outline.  Spine i thought tickled at the very worst.  What actually hurt was the love handles and rib areas.



You are the one with the body suit though right? You are a special breed lol


----------



## BillyNightNurse (Jul 27, 2012)

I feel like Ink is a generational thing.  As more time passes it will be more accepted in the workplace.

Regarding the gallows humor, it's always good to have a sense of humor.  Sometimes you need it just to get through...and yes of course not in front of relatives or patients.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 28, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Very cool. I would love to get a whole sleeve but don't think its for me with my career plans.
> 
> I have a few more l want to get. The quote in my sig across my ribs on one side and then a caduceus on the other side. But I need money to buy textbooks and worthless stuff like that lol Oh and probably lose a few pounds first.



Dont get a Caduces, it is incorrectly associated with medicine

You need a rod of asclepius, this is the proper medical device


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 28, 2012)

Bullets said:


> Dont get a Caduces, it is incorrectly associated with medicine
> 
> You need a rod of asclepius, this is the proper medical device



ya i know, but the caduces looks better


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2012)

Got 4 1/2 hours of color done yesterday. It's pretty scabby looking right now, I'll put some pics up when it heals up better.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 28, 2012)

Bullets said:


> Dont get a Caduces, it is incorrectly associated with medicine
> 
> You need a rod of asclepius, this is the proper medical device



Someone needs to tell the US Army that. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_Corps_(United_States_Army)


----------



## shiroun (Jul 29, 2012)

Kind-of thinking of getting this as a tattoo, or some sort of version of this. Mostly thinking the staff with the dragon.

I'm getting ahead of myself, i want to see some stuff on me but ahhhhh.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 29, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 29, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Kind-of thinking of getting this as a tattoo, or some sort of version of this. Mostly thinking the staff with the dragon.
> 
> I'm getting ahead of myself, i want to see some stuff on me but ahhhhh.



Kinda cool looking. I'm usually not much for EMS tats but I like that one.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Kinda cool looking. I'm usually not much for EMS tats but I like that one.



I really want it down my ribs, on the left side. Or on the spine of my back, from the coccyx to the upper lumbar, or just below the cervical vertabre. I'd do it without the EMS star, and just do the dragon/staff. I'm going military anyway, so I think it'd work well.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 29, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Or on the spine of my back, from the coccyx to the upper lumbar, or just below the cervical vertabre.



Only someone in health care would describe a tattoo location like that.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 30, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Only someone in health care would describe a tattoo location like that.



I actually said it like that to my girlfriend aswell, and she said the same thing, just replace health care with EMT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I actually said it like that to my girlfriend aswell, and she said the same thing, just replace health care with EMT.



EMTs are part of healthcare though...


----------



## shiroun (Jul 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> EMTs are part of healthcare though...



Tell that to her.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

Messed with the design a bit. Got my EKG NSR and put it in. Not sure about placement, any thoughts?


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

Messed with the design a bit. Got my EKG NSR and put it in. Not sure about placement, any thoughts?


----------



## lucro91 (Nov 23, 2012)

just got home from this


----------



## Imacho (Nov 23, 2012)

Some of the lines look like they don't line up correctly.


----------



## lucro91 (Nov 23, 2012)

They do, I'm just at a weird angle D:


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2012)

Imacho said:


> Some of the lines look like they don't line up correctly.



What a thing to say to someone who just put a stamp on themselves for life


----------



## lucro91 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seriously. See it in person, it's perfect


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2012)

gradygirl said:


> I just realized how horrible the pic of the tat on my shoulder blade is. Here's a close up.



None of them are working


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish said:


> None of them are working



From a 3 year old post and a member that hasn't been back in that long either, it's not surprising.


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> From a 3 year old post and a member that hasn't been back in that long either, it's not surprising.



This is 3yrs old? Didn't look


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish said:


> This is 3yrs old? Didn't look


Actually, it is over 4 years old.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Actually, it is over 4 years old.



So what is the appropriate cut off for starting a new thread vs bumping an old one? Over a year?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is none.  Anything over 180 days will give you that reminder, but we prefer you bump rather than start new.  At least it proves the search feature is being used.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought I posted mine I guess I never did.

It's about 4 years old now. I want another tattoo but I just don't know what... I've always wanted a dragon or a really cool Phoenix but I can't decide how to make it wrap around the Maltese...


Looks a lot smaller on my arm now then the picture when I first got it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

I forgot to post my newest one... 




2* Type II down my left forearm. I got bored.


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2012)

Right over the elbow looks like it hurt


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

If we're showing our ink, here's mine


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2012)

Fish said:


> Right over the elbow looks like it hurt



Not too bad actually
 The epi molecule on the inside of my right wrist hurt more


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## VFlutter (Nov 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Not too bad actually
> The epi molecule on the inside of my right wrist hurt more



You should have just tattooed "worthless" instead. 

My wrist didnt really hurt at all, but it was only a few lines. I want to get another on my right wrist but I cant decide if I want V Fib or a Stemi


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2012)

Still needs some touching up and a few random spots filled in but it's basically done. After 6 hours in the chair for the last session I couldn't take anymore.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> You should have just tattooed "worthless" instead.
> 
> My wrist didnt really hurt at all, but it was only a few lines. I want to get another on my right wrist but I cant decide if I want V Fib or a Stemi



Actually didn't get it for the EMS side. Just a thing about my favorite hobbies being adrenaline filled (motorcycle racing mainly)


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Still needs some touching up and a few random spots filled in but it's basically done. After 6 hours in the chair for the last session I couldn't take anymore.



Lookin' jacked and tan.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


>


I would.  :rofl:

Good work you got there, señor


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Still needs some touching up and a few random spots filled in but it's basically done. After 6 hours in the chair for the last session I couldn't take anymore.



I are London I see France I see Robby's underpants!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 25, 2012)

For gods sake rob put some damn pants on!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> For gods sake rob put some damn pants on!



Or take them off. No need to tease :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2012)

Pull your pants up! And put on a shirt for crying out loud!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

Fish said:


> Pull your pants up! And put on a shirt for crying out loud!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


>



You guys have inspired me. I want to get a dragon wrapping in a circle around my Maltese and then spiriling down my bi/tricep down to just above my elbow.

I think il be ready to get it once I finish the fire academy. Plenty more
Room on my delt now that its so much bigger.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Or take them off. No need to tease :rofl:





Sorry they were pajama pants and according to all the nurses I have no butt so my pants don't like to stay up without a belt. 

NY that'll be badass! If I get a TEMS spot the crest is going on my bicep for the other sleeve. Eventually the two half sleeves are going to join across my back.


----------



## pbdunc (Nov 27, 2012)

i love the idea of a star of life tatoo and was thinking about getting one with "live life for those who can't" above/under it. its to honor my (marine) brother and my buddies in the services. what do yall think?


----------



## lucro91 (Nov 27, 2012)

pbdunc said:


> i love the idea of a star of life tatoo and was thinking about getting one with "live life for those who can't" above/under it. its to honor my (marine) brother and my buddies in the services. what do yall think?



This is a great idea!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 1, 2012)

I almost got a "FBGM" tattoo on spring break but luckily the shop decided i was too intoxicated...my friends were all for it :glare:


----------



## RichLew (Dec 5, 2012)

Come on income tax, it'll be devoted to my new half sleeve or leg piece


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 21, 2013)

Started the bottom half of my sleeve yesterday. Can't wait to get it filled in! Waiting on a skin colored Ink Armor sleeve for work. 

It's a Phoenix and Tiger climbing up my arm, fighting each other while chasing the Dragon Koi that's on my shoulder.

Pretty much decided since this arm is already sleeved that the second arm will be too eventually. I've done a lot of reading about these tattoo covers and there isn't much bad about them to be said from what I've found.

I know there's a risk of infection and that long sleeves aren't allowed  in many hospitals but I don't foresee that becoming an issue in EMS anytime soon unless they figure out a way to keep the weather warm all the time..

Kinda tough to see with just the outline. Probably going to take a couple sessions to fully color and shade it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 21, 2013)

Corky said:


> When i had my initial outline done on my back it was 8 hours straight of black heavy outline.  Spine i thought tickled at the very worst.  What actually hurt was the love handles and rib areas.



That's a ton of line work! I agree about the back. Only have my shoulder blade done but it was the least uncomfortable one. The forearm wasn't bad, wrist and elbow sucked though. Not looking forward to that shading.

The most recent stuff was 3 hours and I'm not sure we could've done much more if we wanted to, my arm was pretty swollen. Thinking its because its circumferential and all the way down is why it swelled so fast. Still big today and it falls asleep if I bend my elbow too much for too long but definitely not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## knmedic (May 24, 2013)

Some great stuff in here


----------



## chillybreeze (May 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Started the bottom half of my sleeve yesterday. Can't wait to get it filled in! Waiting on a skin colored Ink Armor sleeve for work.
> 
> It's a Phoenix and Tiger climbing up my arm, fighting each other while chasing the Dragon Koi that's on my shoulder.
> 
> ...






OMG you have awesome veins!!!


----------



## chaz90 (May 27, 2013)

chillybreeze said:


> OMG you have awesome veins!!!



He's just not showing you the tourniquet he has on up by his axilla...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> He's just not showing you the tourniquet he has on up by his axilla...



Shhhh!


----------



## chillybreeze (May 27, 2013)

HAHA  Whatever works!  I wish all my patients had veins like that!!  ^_^


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2013)

chillybreeze said:


> HAHA  Whatever works!  I wish all my patients had veins like that!!  ^_^



It's a gift and a curse. 
They aren't as easy to hit as you think, they're rolly little :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 27, 2013)

16 in the hand, FTW. 

Rollin' or not, I'd stick it til I got it to flow.


----------



## chillybreeze (May 30, 2013)

demedic said:


> 16 in the hand, ftw.
> 
> Rollin' or not, i'd stick it til i got it to flow.



holla!


----------

